# turkey hunting in the snow!!



## arrows (Feb 23, 2007)

here in Nd I do believe we may be hunting in the snow for at least opening weekend I cant wait


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i was hunting in a foot of snow for the first 2 weeks here last year. it makes it harder to sit still on the ground if you dont have a pad.


----------

